

Facebook + Googlemaps + ChatRoulette = FaceRoulette.net  - FayDD
http://faceroulette.net
New version.<p>Simple concept:
1. Facebook: integration to avoid perverts, you only share your firstname/gender/location. You can easily share your profile if you like someone.
2. Googlemaps: integration to show partner location on city level (instead of pretending that people are anonymous, see chatroulettemap.com, we used it as a feature!) You will hop around the world, a whole new experience!<p>It's pretty new so at this moment almost nobody knows it exists, everything has a start. Let's try to get the buzz on, try it and if you like it spread the word!
======
FayDD
New version.

Simple concept: 1\. Facebook: integration to avoid perverts, you only share
your firstname/gender/location. You can easily share your profile if you like
someone. 2\. Googlemaps: integration to show partner location on city level
(instead of pretending that people are anonymous, see chatroulettemap.com, we
used it as a feature!) You will hop around the world, a whole new experience!

It's pretty new so at this moment almost nobody knows it exists, everything
has a start... Try it and if you like the concept spread the word! Any
comments, harsh critics and any other feedback are more than welcome.

